# new to fantasy



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

my friends are tryin to get me into fantasy coz i pwn them too much at 40k so i can use there codex to tyr it out and learn it (very diff to 40k) my options are empire,high elves, orcs and goblins and demons am lookin to know what u think would be the best for me to play and some army ideas

the stuff that i would like to include is some strong magic and somthin that can fight

thx for ur info and ideas


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think high elves are good at magic but as a 40k player just getting into WFB I have to remind you to get magic items on your models or they'll get owned


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Dark Elves and High Elves are very magic and monster intensive, but hard to play for the beginner, as they have fewer models at a specific points level (expensive per model). Orcs are pretty easy as charging the enemy is their forte, their magic is strongish, but they suffer from not having a really heavy hitting large unit. Empire has lots of cheap heroes, and is stubborn, but dies in droves and depends on artillery and it's tank, just like the guard. The High elves are the least difficult to learn, as you don't have to worry about so many units.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Just go with high elves. They are currently the best army for beginners to start out with. The core is cheap. Their archers and bolt throwers have very nice range. The one thing that you have to careful when playing with them is when they are in close combat. They can be somewhat squishy. Other than that, just pound the enemy with magic and your range units and you will be fine.


----------

